# Nursing while pregnant...please tell me the nipple pain goes away!



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

So, I'm 13 weeks now and still nursing my two year old (*sniff sniff* her birthday is today!) and the nipple soreness hasn't decreased at all. She's upped her nursing sessions since I've gotten pregnant (I figure b/c my supply is almost gone). My morning sickness and most of the tiredness has gone now, I was really hoping the nipple pain would start to improve...so, those of you that kept nursing throughout a pregnancy, please tell me there's light at the end of the tunnel and I don't have to deal with this until after the new baby is born!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

DS has stopped nursing, and I am glad if for no other reason, than that now at 21 weeks I still am tender in my nipples. It actually has increased for me. But it does go away for some. I wish I had some words of wisdom, but I think it is one of those things that varies from person to person. some women find nipple creams like Lanisoh helped. For me, a mutual agreement to stop was what needed to happen. He really wasn't happy with my lack of milk, and I wasn't happy experience pain while nursing, so it is the best for us.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

We made it all the way through pregnancy ( and are now almost 9 months into tandem).... Nipple pain went away and came back and went away and came back throughout the pregnancy, but mostly it was fine.

Good luck!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

No such luck here, I'm sorry to say. It got worse and worse both pregnancies until the LO's stopped altogether, at around 24 weeks or so. I had almost no supply well before that time, and so it's possible that they got lazy with their latches, increasing the soreness. They were older than your LO, though, and the relief from the pain made me feel pretty good about them weaning themselves at that time.

I know there are many many mamas who nurse all the way through, so I hope some of them chime in next!


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm 31w and nursing my 2+ year old. I've had nipple pain since the start, but the degree of the pain shifts from day to day. Recently it's been pretty seriously painful, but there are times when it's only mildly uncomfortable. I think that maybe it's hurting more lately because there might be some colostrum in there that DS is going after, but maybe it just hurts because it hurts.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

For me, the pain goes away in the 2nd tri but it still isn't comfortable, more of a pinching feeling for the rest of the pg. But then the creepy crawlies set in... nursing while pg is one of my least favorite things to do.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm 12 weeks and my nipple pain has decreased quite a bit since night weaning. I think my nipples just needed a break. But I can also tell that when there is no milk left (later in the day) that it starts to get more and more painful. I posted a thread in this forum a while back and got a lot of varying answers about milk supply and nipple pain. I think it's just such an individual thing.


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm almost 36 weeks and the nipple pain still takes my breath away. I'm very much looking forward to baby being here and my milk coming in so that I'm not a pacifier to my 3 year old! It was a bit better second trimester, but has never completely gone away for me. It's hard at times and better at others. Good luck!


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm at 22 weeks, and no longer experiencing nipple pain. A couple weeks back I started having a new kind of pain--it felt like sandpaper or something. That sensation was pretty unpleasant, and I thought maybe it was caused by dry nursing (pretty sure my milk is completely gone now), but it went away recently. Now I'm just in creepy-crawly phase. I probably actually cut him off for that quicker than I did for the pain. I'm hoping the creepies will go away too eventually. For me it's been an ever-changing set of sensations since pregnancy. (Oh, and my Reynaud's kicked back in also after not having bothered me for over a year--grrr).


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm almost 17 weeks and am nursing my 15 month old. I have never had nipple pain actually from nursing, but if my nipple gets rubbed or something then it hurts.... Wierd how everyone is so different.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine got better in the second trimester, and then worse again. I'm currently nearly 38 weeks pregnant, and DD (who's three) is currently banned from the milks because I have the flu and just cannot take the pain on top of everything else. I'm secretly hoping she'll lose interest altogether by the time I get better - I don't really want to tandem-nurse, especially if the new baby is a round-the-clock nurser like DD was. Part of the reason I waited 2.5 years to get pregnant again was so I wouldn't feel too guilty about weaning or losing my supply if it came to that! I think DD would wean with a little pushing, but I'm not sure how firm I'm willing to be... ecch. She's down to only one feed, one side, every evening anyway; I can probably cope with that for a few more weeks/months if it's necessary for her tiny mental health. But NOT with the flu!


----------

